# Czarne okna w beryl'u

## Yatmai

Irytuje mnie taki drobiazg, że otwarcie czy przywrócenie okna w beryl'u (+ aquamarine) skutkuje czasem czarnym oknem. Gdy się je zamknie/zminimalizuje i przywróci raz jeszcze to działa, ale nie zawsze załapuje od razu....

Też tak macie ?  :Smile: 

----------

## ro-x

tez tak mam i bardzo mnie to wkurza   :Mad: 

----------

## ar_it

 *ro-x wrote:*   

> tez tak mam i bardzo mnie to wkurza  

 

Gdzieś na tym forum czytałem że to wina sterowników od nvidi. Chyba chodzi o turbocache   :Evil or Very Mad: 

czekamy na nowe stery....

----------

## Yatmai

@ar_it do tego dotarłem, ale mam rasowe GF 6600GT bez Turbo Cache... poza tym, na date nie patrzyłem, ale zdawało mi się, że to było troche temu i zdążyła już wyjść nowa wersja sterów  :Very Happy: 

----------

## szachy

stery wyszły, ale miają tylko dodaną obsługę gf8xxx ;/

----------

## cielak

Podejrzewam że chodzi o błąd opisany w gentoo-wiki. Należałoby więc wyczekać trochę, napisane jest że już nad tym pracują.

----------

## ar_it

 *cielak wrote:*   

> Podejrzewam że chodzi o błąd opisany w gentoo-wiki. Należałoby więc wyczekać trochę, napisane jest że już nad tym pracują.

 

Coś im to strasznie długo idzie.

A co do s beryla (z dziką chęcia bym na stałe używał, ale te czarne ekrany jakoś mnie zniechęcają.

@Art.root odpalasz beryla z jakimiś opcajami - czy czysty beryl --replace ??

----------

## Yatmai

Mam na pasku ikonke beryl-manager, klikne to mi się pojawia rubin w tray'u i startuje beryl. W opcjach nie kopałem, to pewnie standardowo  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

Dorwałem parę dni temu nowe drivery, ale jakoś się nie poprawiło... wam też nie ?  :Smile: 

----------

## ar_it

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Dorwałem parę dni temu nowe drivery, ale jakoś się nie poprawiło... wam też nie ? 

 

Brak zmian. Dodali tylko nowe karty do sterów (błędów nie naprawili)   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Yatmai

Czyli jak zawsze  :Very Happy: 

----------

## manwe_

Oj, znowu z wydajnością renderingu AIGLX nie jest tak źle, można się przełączyć i pracować wygodnie.

----------

## argasek

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Czyli jak zawsze 

 

Nie przesadzaj. Obejrzyj sobie ostatnie 10 changelogów nVidii, a ostatnie 10 changelogów fglrx. nVidiowcy - możecie ino ręce zacierać i cicho siedzieć   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Yatmai

Że jest lepiej niż u ATI to jedno, a to, że strasznie rzadko wydają nowe drivery i generalnie wszelkie nowinki są wprowadzane z poślizgiem to inna rzecz.

...a w cale mało za swoje produkty sobie nie liczą  :Razz: 

----------

## Gabrys

A mi ciągle się X wywala na nVidii co jakieś 1-2h, co mnie niezmiernie wkurza. Oczywiście tylko wtedy, gdy mam włączonego beryla, albo ogólnie jakiś kompozytor okien (z KDE + przeźroczystości lub XFCE + przeźroczystości lub po prostu Beryl). Czy bym nie wybierał AIGLX czy NVIDIA czy strict_binding czy nie, ciągle mi się wywala. Już nie wiem o co chodzi, a stery mam najnowsze  :Crying or Very sad: .

----------

## kurak

u mnie dzialo sie to samo, zainstaluj sobie nvclock i sprawdz jaka msz temp. GPU, bo u mnie sie przegrzewal:D co do beryla i mplayera, to mam dziwne spostrzezenia, jak ogladam na oknie zmaksymalizowanym to dziala, ale jak tylko przelacze na fullscreen to dostaje czarny obrazek.. nie wiem co to za shit

----------

## Gabrys

Jest to opisane. Po prostu gdy wyczerpie się RAM karty, w którym siedzą obrazki wszystkich okienek, to sterownik nie wie co robić, więc robi co może najgorszego, czyli wyświetla puste okna. Powinno być tak, że wykorzystuje jeszcze RAM kompa, ale te tego nie robią. Dlatego używam XGL-a, bo AIGLX, który jest innym rozwiązaniem problemu, niestety wywala iksa po chwili korzystania (przez kiepskie wsparcie dla Composite prawdopodobnie). Słowem wszystko wina NVIDII i na nich trzeba bluzgać. By się do roboty wzięli i poprawili stery, zamiast nowe jakieś nie wiadomo co wymyślać.

----------

## kurak

troche kopa z tego powodu, ale coz, pozostaje nam czekac.. btw. troche mnie to wkurza, moze na dniach zasadze lepszejsza grafike, wtedy sie przekonam czy faktycznie brakuje pamieci grafice..

----------

## manwe_

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> AIGLX, który jest innym rozwiązaniem problemu, niestety wywala iksa po chwili korzystania (przez kiepskie wsparcie dla Composite prawdopodobnie).

 

Hm, jak widać mam szczęście. Bo mój jedyny problem z AIGLX przy nvidii to raz na kilka dni wywalenie się emerald'a [proces po prostu znika, wystarczy go uruchomić jeszcze raz i sprawa załatwiona; już sobie go nawet do xbindkeys dodałem]... a może to nawet wina jego samego.

----------

## argasek

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Dlatego używam XGL-a, bo AIGLX, który jest innym rozwiązaniem problemu, niestety wywala iksa po chwili korzystania (przez kiepskie wsparcie dla Composite prawdopodobnie).

 

W skrócie: bullshit.

Dowód: sprawdzałeś to z GDB w ręku i jesteś w stanie stwierdzić, że to problem Composite lub AIGLX?

Konkretniej: AIGLX i Composite to dwie osobne sprawy i dwa osobne rozszerzenia, to że Beryl korzysta z obu nie oznacza, że jest między nimi jakaś zależność. A implementacja ich jest całkiem stabilna -- przetestowane na xorg-server-1.1.1 jak i na obecnej GITowej wersji - fakt, ja jadę na innym wózku (Radeon 9600 Pro), ale gdyby AIGLX/Composite było skiepszczone, to wykładałoby się i na ATi i na Intelach i nVidiach (a tak nie jest). Gorzej sprawa stoi od strony wydajności akceleracji 2D/3D na różnych sterownikach (np. na nVidii jest świetna - działa zarówno sprzętowe wsparcie dla RenderAccel, przez co jeżdżeniem okienkiem Konsole po ekranie w ultraszybkim tempie na starym GF2 MX jest sprawniejsze niż na moim radku), jak i wydajnie akcelerowane jest 3D, nie mówiąc o tym że serwer GLX na binarkach nVidii jest zaimplementowany w wersji 1.4, a u mnie mogę liczyć najwyżej na 1.2 z jakimiś kawałkami 1.3).

Kwestia wymagająca dopracowania w Xach to raczej wydajna akceleracja EXA, w sterownikach nVidii -- usunięcie memory leaka opisywanego w tym wątku. Aaaa-men!

----------

## Gabrys

 *argasek wrote:*   

>  *Gabrys wrote:*   Dlatego używam XGL-a, bo AIGLX, który jest innym rozwiązaniem problemu, niestety wywala iksa po chwili korzystania (przez kiepskie wsparcie dla Composite prawdopodobnie). 
> 
> W skrócie: bullshit.

 

Ojoj, przecież mówię, że wsparcie dla Composite w sterach nvidii jest skiepszczone, skoro zawsze działa, tylko na nvidiach się wysypuje (i to niezależnie czy używam beryla, czy np. KDE z włączoną przeźroczystością).

PS: a jak używam beryla, to on nie korzysta z AIGLX (chyba, że mu tego nakażę).

----------

## Belliash

dlatego xgl dla posiadczy kart nvidii jest dzis najlepsza opcja  :Wink: 

----------

## przemos

Jednego nie rozumiem - moze ktos mi to wyjasni - dlaczego nie mozecie uzywac beryla bez aiglx i bez xgl? U mnie to rozwiazanie sprawdza sie i nie bardzo rozumiem dlaczego u was nie mialoby zadzialac. Jedyne problemy jakie miewam to od czasu do czasu crash emeralda, ale w zasadzie to nie jest tak duży problem bo pojawia się naprawdę rzadko ostatnio. I w zasadzie gdyby nie to ze podczas uzywania beryla wykorzystanie procesora skacze mi dosc znacznie to uzywalbym beryla na codzien. A tak - tylko od swieta  :Smile:  btw: karta na pokladzie to najwiekszy shit swiata - geforce fx5200 (64bit).

A propo:

Co do zwiechow/crashow X-ow to w zasadzie zapomnialem juz co to znaczy.

----------

## Belliash

 *przemos wrote:*   

> Jednego nie rozumiem - moze ktos mi to wyjasni - dlaczego nie mozecie uzywac beryla bez aiglx i bez xgl? U mnie to rozwiazanie sprawdza sie i nie bardzo rozumiem dlaczego u was nie mialoby zadzialac. Jedyne problemy jakie miewam to od czasu do czasu crash emeralda, ale w zasadzie to nie jest tak duży problem bo pojawia się naprawdę rzadko ostatnio. I w zasadzie gdyby nie to ze podczas uzywania beryla wykorzystanie procesora skacze mi dosc znacznie to uzywalbym beryla na codzien. A tak - tylko od swieta  btw: karta na pokladzie to najwiekszy shit swiata - geforce fx5200 (64bit).
> 
> A propo:
> 
> Co do zwiechow/crashow X-ow to w zasadzie zapomnialem juz co to znaczy.

 

jak cos kompilowalem w tle to mi nawet kursor myszki lagowal a konczylo sie zwyczajnie crashem  :Razz: 

niewazne czy aiglx cy nvidiagl...   NA XGL TEGO NIE MA!

moge se spokojnie kompilowac soft i glxgears wyciagnie jeszcze

```
19863 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3972.520 FPS

19010 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3801.789 FPS

19771 frames in 5.2 seconds = 3836.962 FPS

22388 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4477.533 FPS

22535 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4502.315 FPS

21318 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4263.506 FPS
```

bez kompilacji dobija do 8tys FPS.

na aiglx na 'pustym desktopie' mialem max niespelna 3tys FPS...

ogolnie chala straszna... nie wiem czego to wina i nie wnikam w to, ale poki ktos czegos z tym nie zrobi to zostaje na XGLu i widze same plusy:

* X'y mie nie faultuja

* co bym nie robil, mysza sie nie zacina

* jak system musi cos namalowac (np. otworze milion obrazkow w gimpie) to mi nie spowalnia to

* valknut jak sie laczy, otwiera mnustwo okien z hubami, nie zamraza mi X'ow, ... ba sam valknut tez nie przestaje reagowac  :Razz: 

* glxgears zmacznie szybciej chula

* w aiglx nawet na pustym desktopie czasem glxgears sie przycial  tu nic!

* ogolnie XGL zuzywa mi max ~40% CPU gdy AIGLX pożera ponad 60%  :Razz: 

* superkaramba nawet bangl na xglu a kiedys nie chciala :]

dlaczego zatem mialbym uzywac nvidiagl'a albo aiglxa?

zato jeszcze odnosnie beryla i emeralda zastanawiam mnie fakt czemu np gdy klikam ikone kadu w tray, chowa sie i znika z paska zadan, czemu towarzysza efekty beryla. ustawilem sobie fadeout i kurka obramowanie nie chce sie fade'nac  :Razz:  zawartosc okna pomalu znika zgodnie z efektem a obramowanie zostaje, po czym po chwili w ulamku sekundy znika   :Rolling Eyes: 

i zastanawiam sie czy mozna zrobic tak, by po wcisnieciu ctrl+alt+d w KDE nie znikaly mi aplety superkaramby z pulpitu?  :Razz: 

-- argasek edit (ort)

----------

## manwe_

 *przemos wrote:*   

> Jednego nie rozumiem - moze ktos mi to wyjasni - dlaczego nie mozecie uzywac beryla bez aiglx i bez xgl? U mnie to rozwiazanie sprawdza sie i nie bardzo rozumiem dlaczego u was nie mialoby zadzialac. 

 

Czarne okna? Przecież opisane powyżej. Mój wbudowany GeForce Go 7300 nie ma za dużo swojej pamięci [128MB afair] i dość szybko mu się wypełnia [ledwo kilka aplikacji].

----------

## przemos

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

>  *przemos wrote:*   Jednego nie rozumiem - moze ktos mi to wyjasni - dlaczego nie mozecie uzywac beryla bez aiglx i bez xgl? U mnie to rozwiazanie sprawdza sie i nie bardzo rozumiem dlaczego u was nie mialoby zadzialac.  
> 
> Czarne okna? Przecież opisane powyżej. Mój wbudowany GeForce Go 7300 nie ma za dużo swojej pamięci [128MB afair] i dość szybko mu się wypełnia [ledwo kilka aplikacji].

 

Nie za dużo? U siebie też mam 128MB i szczerze mówiąc nie przydarzyły mi się jeszcze wspomniane przez ciebie "czarne okna".

----------

## argasek

 *przemos wrote:*   

> Jednego nie rozumiem - moze ktos mi to wyjasni - dlaczego nie mozecie uzywac beryla bez aiglx i bez xgl?

 

Bo dla kart ATi nie ma takiej możliwości?  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *przemos wrote:*   

>  *manwe_ wrote:*    *przemos wrote:*   Jednego nie rozumiem - moze ktos mi to wyjasni - dlaczego nie mozecie uzywac beryla bez aiglx i bez xgl? U mnie to rozwiazanie sprawdza sie i nie bardzo rozumiem dlaczego u was nie mialoby zadzialac.  
> 
> Czarne okna? Przecież opisane powyżej. Mój wbudowany GeForce Go 7300 nie ma za dużo swojej pamięci [128MB afair] i dość szybko mu się wypełnia [ledwo kilka aplikacji]. 
> 
> Nie za dużo? U siebie też mam 128MB i szczerze mówiąc nie przydarzyły mi się jeszcze wspomniane przez ciebie "czarne okna".

 

tez mam 128MB i ie spotkalem sie z tym..

----------

## przemos

 *argasek wrote:*   

>  *przemos wrote:*   Jednego nie rozumiem - moze ktos mi to wyjasni - dlaczego nie mozecie uzywac beryla bez aiglx i bez xgl? 
> 
> Bo dla kart ATi nie ma takiej możliwości? 

 

Wiem, wiem  :Very Happy:  Tam miało być "mając nvidię", ale widocznie zapomniałem napisać. No cóż - niewątpliwą zaletą ATI są otwarte sterowniki pod linuxa, ale napewno minie trochę czasu zanim podgonią jakością "zamkniętą" nvidię.

EDIT: Ta dyskusja chyba do niczego nie doprowadzi.

----------

## manwe_

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> tez mam 128MB i ie spotkalem sie z tym..

 

No to pozazdrościć. U mnie [i nie tylko] ten bug jest i jadę na AIGLX [i nie narzekam].

----------

## Belliash

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   tez mam 128MB i ie spotkalem sie z tym.. 
> 
> No to pozazdrościć. U mnie [i nie tylko] ten bug jest i jadę na AIGLX [i nie narzekam].

 

nie ma czego zazdroscic bo x'y faultuja jak szalone...

cale szczescie ze xgl bangla jako tako  :Wink: 

----------

## Zwierzak

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

>  *manwe_ wrote:*    *Morpheouss wrote:*   tez mam 128MB i ie spotkalem sie z tym.. 
> 
> No to pozazdrościć. U mnie [i nie tylko] ten bug jest i jadę na AIGLX [i nie narzekam]. 
> 
> nie ma czego zazdroscic bo x'y faultuja jak szalone...
> ...

 

Też myślałem aby skonfigurować to wszystko na AIGLX i nie męczyć się z tym, ale na razie dam temu spokój

----------

## kurak

meczylem sie z "czarnymi okienkami" az do chwili gdy zaczalem sie bawic ustawieniami beryla, mianowicie, wylaczylem kilka zbednych wodotryskow i teraz jest okej, mplayer dziala jak szalony:) poprostu trzeba metoda prob i bledow odfajkowac kilka opcji, ktore wg mnie sa totalnie zbyteczne  :Smile:  a moja grafika wcale nie jest kozacka 

```
nvclock -i

-- General info --

Card:           NV44

Architecture:   NV44 A2

PCI id:         0x163

GPU clock:      398.250 MHz

Bustype:        PCI-Express

-- Pipeline info --

Pixel units: 1x2 (01b)

Vertex units: 2x1 (011b)

HW masked units: pixel 10b vertex 100b

SW masked units: None

-- Memory info --

Amount:         128 MB

Type:           64 bit DDR

Clock:          750.000 MHz

-- PCI-Express info --

Current Rate:   16X

Maximum rate:   16X

-- Sensor info --

Sensor: GPU Internal Sensor

GPU temperature: 50C

-- VideoBios information --

Version: 05.44.02.45.00

Signon message: NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache VGA BIOS

Performance level 0: gpu 350MHz/memory 666MHz/100%

```

----------

## Yatmai

@kurak propos tego Turbo Cache.... on ma jakąś wewnętrzną pamięć i dociąga z ramu systemowego, czy leci wyłącznie na tym systemowym ??  :Smile: 

Druga rzecz, może zarzucisz kilka wskazówek ?  :Smile: 

----------

## kurak

on korzysta tylko i wylacze ze swojej pamieci, takze raczej nie ma opcji zeby dociagal z ramu systemowego, co do wskazowek, to nie wiem co dokladnie wylaczylem, ale teraz dziala mi dosc dobrze.. czasem tylko jak jakis film ma duzo fps to potrafi sie zaciac ale nie narzekam, cos mi swita ze grzebalem w glownych ustawieniach beryla i cos z Window Managment.. musisz metoda prob i bledow probowac..

----------

## Yatmai

Hehe, no faktycznie pokopało mi się TC ze zintegrowanymi grafikami ciągnącymi z pamięci operacyjnej  :Smile: 

----------

